# My first time carding



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm starting tonight. I have the video set on favorites, will watch again, then watch as I go. Hope I catch on!!!

Here's the link in case any of you want to watch and add your 2 cents.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp_fIc5lCuk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Ok, an hour and 20 minutes later and I have 6 rolags. They seem to be adequate, but the fiber in some of them seeems fo be going another way when I tried rolling thme. Some of the "strings" seem tighter int the batt.

I am going to bring them by the person who gave me my alpaca, ask her to watch me card and get some input. I feel like I am doing the "doff" step backwards.

Anyway, another skill on the way to being learned. After I get a week's worth of rolags made, I'll try my hand at spinning them this weekend.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds fun! I am very challenged when it comes to carding...I always seem to scratch myself up and I end up looking like I was attacked by a cat!!!


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

They seem longer than I was expecting (and in the video) they are longer than the carder. Any insight on that?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

When you are carding, you don't have to "doff" it off each time, just swich cards in your hands and card the wool off the opposite card. Then if it needs more carding, just switch cards again.When done, I usally doff it off , in one whole peice and roll it from side to side. Rolling it side to side (guess it's called worsted) leaves all the fibers in a straight line sitting next to each other. You would spin off the end of the rollog, this will give you a more even yarn when spinning, because less air would be in the fibers. Picture your hair, brushed straight. Rolling top to bottem-something out of the 80's "more poofie". Just try spinning up one of each type of "rolog" and you will see.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yup, opening the locks is called flicking. Sometimes you will hear "flicking the tips. Lots of people spin right from the locks without carding,so they just open the tips.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks 7th swan. I don't know if I will get to carding tonight (too much paper correcting,etc.), but I can easily picture what you are describing. I haven't even thought of spinning yet; I figured I would card a bunch first.

Thanks again and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Oh my goodeness, I haven't watched the videos but after looking at all the choices of carders and flickers andd combs -  :shocked: - I admit that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed myself -and I don't even own a fleece yet!
> 
> Having bred a "coated" breed (Old English Sheepdogs) and having dealt with de-matting and de-felting wet stinky dogs - I figured I prepared for this "preparing fleeces" stuff.
> 
> I comprhende opening up the twisted ends of the long fibered fleeces before you actually "brush" them out - is that basically what you do to start? Is that what spinners call "flicking"?


Just make sure if you buy cards(like in the video) they are "curved back". Much easyer to use. The filcking, yes you could use a flicker to open the locks, but useing you hands is less work. One can spin right from "flicked" locks. I'm doing that with an Iclandic fleece. I see you looked at what is called "combs" another item used for prepairing fiber. They are all diffrent. so we have- Cards, Flicker, Combs. All diffrent ways of prepairing fibers. Diffrent ones are best used on diffrent fibers, but all can be used if one gets used to them over time. Personly I have never used combs, just look at them,scary. Then when we get into a machine that "cards" the fiber we call it a "carder". These come in mechanical and manual. egads- I awnsered a guestion, I already awnsered.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Oh my goodeness, I haven't watched the videos but after looking at all the choices of carders and flickers andd combs -  :shocked: - I admit that I am feeling a bit overwhelmed myself -and I don't even own a fleece yet!
> 
> Having bred a "coated" breed (Old English Sheepdogs) and having dealt with de-matting and de-felting wet stinky dogs - I figured I prepared for this "preparing fleeces" stuff.
> 
> I comprhende opening up the twisted ends of the long fibered fleeces before you actually "brush" them out - is that basically what you do to start? Is that what spinners call "flicking"?


Maybe I should get you up here for my friend's shearing of her Shetlands. You could pick a fleece and help me skirt, learn a lot about that angle of things. Sabrina is a wonderful teacher and even better shepherdess. Hmmm I need to contact her about her possible shearing dates. Last year it was in like May or June I think.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I've used curved hand carders for years, just got a pair of flat backed and I think I prefer them honestly. I would say if you can, get experience on both and make a choice from there. 


Just a thought. Everyone's got their own thing when it comes to spinning, that's part of the fun.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have flat ones too and prefer them too.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Maybe I should get you up here for my friend's shearing of her Shetlands. You could pick a fleece and help me skirt, learn a lot about that angle of things. Sabrina is a wonderful teacher and even better shepherdess. Hmmm I need to contact her about her possible shearing dates. Last year it was in like May or June I think.


I remember that you had your cast on during that time.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep GAM I did. I'ts been almost a year since my surgery, April 2.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Yep GAM I did. I'ts been almost a year since my surgery, April 2.


Where has the time gone? Glad you are no longer in pain and enjoying fiber to the fullest now!


I have Howard carders, they are flat but tapered on the ends they seem to work well for me. Never tried any others cause carding fiber isn't an everyday thing in the 'hot' south.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Christina - I make 3-4 rolags, then spin, then more rolags, then spin. It's relaxing and I haven't gotten tired of carding like some people complain about. 

I love spinning in the grease, but was told to be careful with the carders, because they could be ruined. Someone from our guild told me to wash the fleece in cold water so the lanolin wouldn't be removed. It removed a bunch of the hay/dirt/clumps, but has been wonderful to spin! Now when I spin machined roving, it feels so dry, and I just don't like spinning it as much. (I've only been spinning since Christmas, so definitely a newbie here!) Call me crazy, but I'll take raw wool and carding any day!


----------

